# low test levels????



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

ok where to start?

basicly over the last few years i have suffered with glandular fever and depression (not a bad case mind)

i found out about the gland when i was about 20. but before i had this i can honestly say thats when i was at my peak. i was bigger, stronger and had hardly any bf. ok i wasn't in bb shape, but in good shape seeming i didnt diet or go gym. i was a ground worker/bricky at the time so was very active.

then after i got this i had to quit my job due to it knocking me for 6.

ever since then over the last 3 years my sex drive has gone down, yeh im still horny, get a hard on ect. but not as sexually active like i was (sad i know)

and recently iv really been thinking because i see my lil bro who has only been working out for about a year has gained more than me in strength (in certiain exercises) and looks generlay a lot better.

i really fought well iv worked out longer, i always diet well but he seems to be well basilcy pver taking me. yeh he's not as big as me but certainly catching up muscle size.

so got me thinking could i poss have a low test levels?

iv never run a cycle or any think. iv abused a fair few supps, which im not sure if that could have some think to do with it, plus the glandular i suffered with?

i read this the other day about symptoms of low test which are:

Low sex drive and impotence yes

Fatigue losing energy quickly, plus tired a fair bit

Loss of lean muscle dont think so? pretty sure i havent lost that much muscle

Fat accumulation and weight gain put on a lot of fat around my waist and hips, plus abit on my chest

Increased risk of osteoporosis and bone fracture dont think so

Increased risk of cardiovascular disease as above

it doesnt seem to make sense. as i train very hard and diet well. try and keep active which aint that easy as im nackered quite abit

so im not sure why this is. but i got thinking about it, so fought id ask you guys if this could be a possibility to why im not growing like i should and holding onto fat, plus my dodgy sex drive. some times im ok, but i used to be at it 24/7 not its more like quater that if im lucky

any in put would be great

should really go doc's but dont want to waste his time if you guys think i am wrong in this

plus i apologize for any spelling/grammer mistakes as i had alot to say


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

would you consider taking some gear ?go on a small cycle maybe 250mgs of test a week see how you feel


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

who the f**ck was talking to you ya ****


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

alot of ''pro-hormones'' can be worse than regular AAS for HPTA shutdown. so dependant on what you have tried in the past, it could easily be a factor in what your experiencing now

if you want a small test, get a pregnancy test (sounds daft) and use as directed. see what it says

but get to the Docs, tell him what you are experiencing. say you have reserched it, deny steroids etc etc.

it might even be worth trying a form of PCT. see if it is down to hormonal imbalance of too much oestrogen

who knows, but visit the doc


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

sorry for the attitude in your post mate some silly little boy been leaving comments 1 was directed at me but has been removed


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

big pete said:


> alot of ''pro-hormones'' can be worse than regular AAS for HPTA shutdown. so dependant on what you have tried in the past, it could easily be a factor in what your experiencing now
> 
> if you want a small test, get a pregnancy test (sounds daft) and use as directed. see what it says
> 
> ...


thanks for the quick reply lads.

but i have played around with test boosters, animal stack. they were prob the worse 1's out of them all to be honest. just thinking what else iv used.

but iv never used gear. was thinking about it but just cant do it due to health

but will go to the docs.

what will a preg test do, im guessing i have to see if it tells me if im pregnant?

i need to do some think. its driving me mad. i really dont even feel the same person any more.

dont go out any more, hardly do any think. doing my head in as i never used to be like that. i used to always be out. have loads of energy.

ill have to book a doc appointment

im not to keen of running any juice, but if i have to then i will. but i dont want to shut down any more

so its bit of a no win situation atm


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

aye, it just looks like youre going senile and arguing with yourself


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

t hall gym said:


> sorry for the attitude in your post mate some silly little boy been leaving comments 1 was directed at me but has been removed


no worries buudy. im guessing it was that dan fella or some think like that he was called.

he was a right w"nker


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

big pete said:


> aye, it just looks like youre going senile and arguing with yourself


 :lol:


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

its those ''test boosters'' that can be as bad/worse than pure AAS. that might be where your problems come from.

while your contemplating the docs, it would be worth considering PCT


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

big pete said:


> its those ''test boosters'' that can be as bad/worse than pure AAS. that might be where your problems come from.
> 
> while your contemplating the docs, it would be worth considering PCT


yes think i might have to

would you suggest a simple 4 week pct on clomid and nolva

ill have a word with the doc as would like bloods to be done

but like i said i hate wasting the docs time and the nhs money as could be helping others.

but i dont think i can put up with this any longer. its been going on to long

am i safe to run a pct even tho i have never run a cycle before and could possibly not have low test levels. as im only going by my symptoms to why i am like this


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

To be honest mate im not an expert on aas. However I felt like this for a while... I never lost muscle though or gained fat tbh thankfully. But my sex drive was pretty poor and I felt tired and fked all of the time basically.

Maybe you should look into other aspects, such as:

. Your diet, are you getting enough nutrients, vits etc?

. Your lifestyle? drink? smoke?

. Your current life state? depression or extreme stress?

. Your fitness levels?

Could be anything like that mate... I was stressed for a while quite badly due to loss of job, broke up with my gf, was quite ill and lost quite a few gains, generally felt sh1t. This stage I had quite a poor sex drive and felt tired and all I did was sleep.

I'd advise you to go to the doctor though mate, just tell them how your feeling etc...


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Imo doctors you should go to first, alough what pete advised would help you, better to find out exactly whats going on. Im sure you can ask for a blood test at the doctors, might as well get everything checked.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> To be honest mate im not an expert on aas. However I felt like this for a while... I never lost muscle though or gained fat tbh thankfully. But my sex drive was pretty poor and I felt tired and fked all of the time basically.
> 
> Maybe you should look into other aspects, such as:
> 
> ...


thats a good point pal

but i have gained excess fat. finding it hard to gain muscle

diets fine. i take multi vits, eat well

i smoke but have since i was 14

doesnt make any sense. how i used to be like a spring chicken, bang any think that would walk on a regular basis. to now im just like crap :cursing:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Tbh mate best to rule out things by getting bloods done, that will give you the answers you seek. If all is fine there, and your test is fine? then from there then I reckon it could all be in your head.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Tbh mate best to rule out things by getting bloods done, that will give you the answers you seek. If all is fine there, and your test is fine? then from there then I reckon it could all be in your head.


funny you say that pal as i fought it was in my head

but my mrs and me had a row the other night and she even said im not the bloke she first met. i changed into a boring non going out bloke. its odd its me bday tomoz nd dont even feel like going out. yeh want to watch the england game but dotn feel like going out right on it

but i defo get an appointment sorted

reps for the advise guys


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Get some d-asparic acid mate its very good and will only boost not supress.....


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Get some d-asparic acid mate its very good and will only boost not supress.....


Natural t-booster mate?


----------



## jhh166 (Jan 25, 2009)

I found out my test was low and I displayed no symptoms at all! If your test is low compared to the so called 'normal range' and yet you display no symptoms doctors will generally choose not to treat you for Test Replacement Therapy (TRT). However, if you have the symptoms and the low test scores they will advise TRT.

Tell your DR you are displaying multiple symptoms and he will have no problem testing you for low testosterone.

If you are trying to pull one over on your doc and get some prescribed testosterone. Tell him there is no way you can make it in the morning and that your only time you can have you blood drawn is in the afternoon/evening. Your testosterone naturally decreases through out the day.

Also, I hope all works out for you! Now that I think about it I did have one symptom and that was I was tired all the time.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Natural t-booster mate?


Kind of its an amino that makes stimulates the brain to create more test.

It's no joke my nuts are up in size big time since starting this.

There are proper research studies on it also just pop it in google.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Kind of its an amino that makes stimulates the brain to create more test.
> 
> It's no joke my nuts are up in size big time since starting this.
> 
> There are proper research studies on it also just pop it in google.


Yah i've seen you posting in other threads saying your on it. Are you taking it on cycle? or once you come off? Would it be valuable for me to take it lol, natty or would it make much diff. I'll go have a read. Cheers pal.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> Yah i've seen you posting in other threads saying your on it. Are you taking it on cycle? or once you come off? Would it be valuable for me to take it lol, natty or would it make much diff. I'll go have a read. Cheers pal.


why would he take it on cycle lol obviously off cycle ..

fix up your diet .. add cardio .. have abit more good fats .. lower your carb,, you sex drive will shoot back up :thumbup1:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Get some d-asparic acid mate its very good and will only boost not supress.....


thanks con, im going to google that now :thumb:

as you fair well know iv had all sorts of bloody probs over the last few months.

just getting the better of me know, i fought i could handle it but i was very wrong.

going go docs as well :thumb:

reps to all


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

sizar said:


> why would he take it on cycle lol obviously off cycle ..
> 
> fix up your diet .. add cardio .. have abit more good fats .. lower your carb,, you sex drive will shoot back up :thumbup1:


diets fine buddy, cardio could do with a bit of an increase. but good fats are cooll

thanks for the advise pal reps on


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

jhh166 said:


> I found out my test was low and I displayed no symptoms at all! If your test is low compared to the so called 'normal range' and yet you display no symptoms doctors will generally choose not to treat you for Test Replacement Therapy (TRT). However, if you have the symptoms and the low test scores they will advise TRT.
> 
> Tell your DR you are displaying multiple symptoms and he will have no problem testing you for low testosterone.
> 
> ...


strange that aint it. my symptoms are driving me mad. ill be at the docs asap to see if i can get bloods done,which im sure i can have done


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Yah i've seen you posting in other threads saying your on it. Are you taking it on cycle? or once you come off? Would it be valuable for me to take it lol, natty or would it make much diff. I'll go have a read. Cheers pal.


Oh i have been off for 8 weeks mate would be no point on cycle....


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

oliver Roberts said:


> no worries buudy. im guessing it was that dan fella or some think like that he was called.
> 
> he was a right w"nker


 yeah thats the 1 his names daz there 1 on every forum


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Three grams D-aspartic acid raises testosterone levels by a third

Taking a supplement that is based on an amino acid found naturally in the body increases the production of the messenger hormone LH and the muscle building testosterone in the pituitary gland and the testes, by enhancing the cellular production of signal molecules that control the secretion of LH and testosterone.

D-aspartic acid is formed when the enzyme aspartate racemase converts L-aspartic acid into D-aspartic acid in the testes and other glands. This amino acid plays a key role in the manufacture of sperm cells and sex hormone. That's why the Italian pharmaceuticals company Pharmaguida markets the amino acid in products like Dadavit, which is aimed at infertile men.

The researchers gave a couple of dozen men aged between 27 and 37 a daily dose of 3.12 grams D-aspartic acid for twelve days consecutively. Twenty other men were given a placebo. The testosterone level in the subjects that received the supplement had risen by 33 percent after the twelve days, as the table below shows.

just done a quick research con into the supp you have said. and found this. looks very interesting bud


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

t hall gym said:


> yeah thats the 1 his names daz there 1 on every forum


he was such a pr1ck

glad he's gone. couldnt believe what he was saying :cursing:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Oh i have been off for 8 weeks mate would be no point on cycle....


So do you use this long term? or short cycles of it? how many gram? Olivers post shows that 3g was in study but do you base it on your weight/gram. I also read that it may be harmful long term dunno if truth to that though.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> So do you use this long term? or short cycles of it? how many gram? Olivers post shows that 3g was in study but do you base it on your weight/gram. I also read that it may be harmful long term dunno if truth to that though.


Harmful? Perhaps but every thing is if misused.

I use 3.75 grams per day and find it very good.

It's only picking up momentum now give it a few months it will be the top selling supplement.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Get bloods done as suggested. I doubt animal stak would have done you any harm as it looks like a load of herbal hocus pocus and bullsh1t.

Once you've taken the blood test and are waiting for results/treatment etc, you might find that proviron will help you feel better in term of mood and sex drive.

Interested to see how this progresses mate - good luck with it.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> Get bloods done as suggested. I doubt animal stak would have done you any harm as it looks like a load of herbal hocus pocus and bullsh1t.
> 
> Once you've taken the blood test and are waiting for results/treatment etc, you might find that proviron will help you feel better in term of mood and sex drive.
> 
> Interested to see how this progresses mate - good luck with it.


thanks mate. ill be on the phone to the docs in a mo to get an appointment.

ill defo keep every one updated. as im very intrested into how my tests levels are. and if they are ruined then im guessing it could only be from supps.

btu if test levels are ok then i dont know. ill have to relook into myself and see what else it could be.

but i read a article how low test can cause depression which would explian to me suffering it early this year


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Harmful? Perhaps but every thing is if misused.
> 
> I use 3.75 grams per day and find it very good.
> 
> It's only picking up momentum now give it a few months it will be the top selling supplement.


im going to hold this supp in mind. many thanks con for the info on that :thumb:


----------



## evo6tme (Sep 14, 2009)

oliver Roberts said:


> Three grams D-aspartic acid raises testosterone levels by a third
> 
> Taking a supplement that is based on an amino acid found naturally in the body increases the production of the messenger hormone LH and the muscle building testosterone in the pituitary gland and the testes, by enhancing the cellular production of signal molecules that control the secretion of LH and testosterone.
> 
> ...


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

oliver Roberts said:


> thanks mate. ill be on the phone to the docs in a mo to get an appointment.
> 
> ill defo keep every one updated. as im very intrested into how my tests levels are. and if they are ruined then im guessing it could only be from supps.
> 
> ...


It does sound like you may have low test. You've made me wonder if I have too TBH. I'm interested as to what your doc's response is as I would expect to be turned away for tests just because I think I may have low test levels.

I doubt it will be from supps though unless you've used steroidal stuff, and even then your HPTA would recover itself over time in most cases.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> It does sound like you may have low test. You've made me wonder if I have too TBH. I'm interested as to what your doc's response is as I would expect to be turned away for tests just because I think I may have low test levels.
> 
> I doubt it will be from supps though unless you've used steroidal stuff, and even then your HPTA would recover itself over time in most cases.


its odd how i came across it.

just kinda added all my symptoms together and googled it. done some research into it and does come across that i may have low test levels. well ill ask for bloods to be done.

going tell me doc straight what im suffering ect ect tell him iv researched it and see what he says. i cant see him not letting me have bloods done.

is it possible a lad my age to get low test levels even tho iv never run a cycle? or could it be a reaction from my glandular fever?


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

it is possible to have low test levels at your age.a friend of mine been on hrt since he was 25 he gets 1ml of sustanon a month from his doc.his brother got tested last year his is low to.none of them had ever touched gear before.my friend didnt even no what sustanon was till i told him.if you go for a blood test remember to ask them to test for testosterone levels to a lot of them dont think its necessary and will try fob you of


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

oliver Roberts said:


> its odd how i came across it.
> 
> just kinda added all my symptoms together and googled it. done some research into it and does come across that i may have low test levels. well ill ask for bloods to be done.
> 
> ...


I don't know much about glandular fever mate so I can't comment. I'm sure the doctor can tell you though.

Hopefully blood tests will tell you what you need to know.


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

Do you have any other symtoms even if they don't match up with low test.

A while back I was gaining fat, losing muscle, had no sex drive and had a quick temper all due to getting celiac disease. So I can see the possibility of a seemingly unrelated diseases causing hormonal problems, maybe it was the glandular fever.... maybe you have something else, good luck and I hope its nothing too bad


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

i will defo be asking for test levels to be tested due to worring i think they are low.

well im happy to juice up if its going to help. but at the same time i dont want to. but i can only wait and see now.

never heard of celia disease, ill google it and take a look

really appreciate your replys guys been loads of help.

ill keep you posted any who. going try and get on the docs tomorrow else be sat when i can next make an appointment

thanks all


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

Any update oliver ?


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Baz R said:


> Any update oliver ?


hey pal.

as of yet no, in all absolute honesty i havent been doc's had to cancel my last appointment due to work. as im so low on work at the moment i have to work when it comes it. so im busy for next week :thumb:

but week after im quite so going to re-book then. gota get it done. been feeling a bit better now iv laid off the supps. and also iv found now iv taken a step back and chilling out more as im normaly bti of a live wire. iv felt better for that as well.

but defo still going to get checked due to other symptoms i have are still there. but will re update soon as iv been. hopefully what i find out may help some one else.


----------



## mike86 (Dec 13, 2007)

does sound like all symptoms of low test mate.

go docs just describe how ur feeling, they will test ur test levels fasting blood sugar,( for diabetes)

and also ur thyroid, most of the symptoms ur describing mate can be caused by thyroid or slight imbalance and your thyroid does get effected by glandular fever.

i had similar problems after a bad case of glandular fever realy does knock you for 6 dnt it.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

mike86 said:


> does sound like all symptoms of low test mate.
> 
> go docs just describe how ur feeling, they will test ur test levels fasting blood sugar,( for diabetes)
> 
> ...


thanks for the reply

oh it knocked me right out i tells ya. bloody curse the fever is :cursing:

but will mention that to him, thanks for the reply


----------

